# Motor über FU oder Y-D-Schaltung anschliessen?



## Willibald (28 Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ist es möglich, einen Motor, der für Y-D-Schaltung bestimmt ist, auch über einen Frequenzumrichter zu betreiben? Wie muss ich den den Motor im FU-Betrieb beschalten? Der Motor soll mit beiden Schaltungen versehen werden und im Falle eines defekten FU&s über Y-D betrieben werden. Ein Tip oder ein Schaltungsbeispiel wäre toll, ansonsten wünsche ich allen Usern einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Viele Grüsse, Willibald.


----------



## churchill (28 Dezember 2003)

Hallo Willibald

Falls du den Motor nicht reglen musst, rate ich dir einen Softstarter einzubinden.
Ansonsten, falls du es regeln sollst (variable Drehzahlen) schlag ich dir den FU vor.

1.) Einen Softstarter kannst Du beliebig parametrieren, so dass der Motor nach deinen Wünschen starten kann.

2.) FU ist in der Lage beides zu unterstützen. (Kosten?)

Stern/Dreieck verwendet man heute eigentlich nicht mehr. Ist nicht wirtschaftlich. Kosten für Schützen, Steuerrelais, WP od. MSS und...und... und!
Die Softstarter od. FU's sind ziemlich günstiger geworden, und wenn man die ganze Arbeit noch mit einbezieht, dann sind sie sehr günstig. Dh. ich würde, falls notwendig, einen zusätlich. Ersatzgerät zulegen.

mfG churchill


----------



## Uwe Schröder (31 Dezember 2003)

Hallo Willibald!

Noch was zur Ergänzung:

Bei den FU,s gibt es 1 Phasengeräte und 3 Phasengeräte.
Entsprechend muß auch der Motor angeschlossen werden.

Ich möchte Ihnen das Moeller Handbuch empfehlen.
Dort wird auf der Seite 02/036 ein Beispiel dargestellt.
( www.moeller.net/de )


mfG. Uwe Schröder


----------



## Anonymous (1 Januar 2004)

Hi Willibald

1. Ja es ist möglich einen Motor der für Y/D-Schaltung bestimmt ist über einen FU oder Softstarter zu betreiben.

2. Wie der Motor zu schalten ist ist abhänig davon was auf Deinem Typenschild vom Motor steht.
z.B Spannung 230/400 
Der Motor ist in Stern zu schalten bei einem 3-Phasen FU oder in Dreieck
bei einem 1-Phasen FU. 
Die kleinste Spannung auf dem Typenschild ist immer die Spulenspannung.

3. Ist nicht wirtschaftlich. Kosten für Schützen, Steuerrelais, WP od. MSS und...und... und
ist Blödsinn Schütze sind viel,viel billiger als ein FU.
zB. ein Siemens MM420 für 2,2 kW kostet 568 Euro drei 4 kW Schütze 50 Euro.
Einen FU setzt man eigentlich nur ein wenn man die Drehzahl regeln will
wird ein Motor nur eingeschaltet und läuft dann mit Nenndrehzahl wird kein FU eingesetzt.

Mfg

Christian Werner


----------



## Kleissler (6 Januar 2005)

*FU Betrieb*

Achtung ich gebe zu bedenken das der Motor der über Y-D gestartet wurde nicht immer für FU Betrieb geeignet sein kann. Man muss die Isolierklasse der Wicklung beachten da der FU mit einer seh hohen Schaltfrequen (bis 10kHz) arbeitet ist nicht jede Isolierklasse geeignet.

Dennoch ist der Stand der Technik so das ein FU eingesetzt wird wo es nur geht auch im Hinblich auf die Energiekosten des Betreibers. Wenn der FU defekt sein sollte kann der FU mit einem Sanftstratre im Bypass Betrieb ausgestatte werden und der Antrieb so zumindest mit 50Hz laufen.

Ronald Kleißler


----------



## Kojote (6 Januar 2005)

Ein FU arbeitet mit bis zu 10KHz?

Das habe ich anders gelernt.

Denn bei einer Drehfeldfrequenz von 10KHz --- mit welcher Drehzahl
würde der Motor dann drehen?

z.B.   1.5 Millionen U/m?    :lol:  :lol: 

oder meinst du was anderes?


----------



## Zottel (6 Januar 2005)

Er arbeitet mit mit 2 bis 20KHz Chopperfrequenz. Das ist der Takt, mit dem die Motorleitung abwechselnd an Plus und Minus des Zwischenkreises geschaltet wird, um dann als Mittelwert der Rechteck-Spannung den zugehörigen Wert einer Sinuskurve der Motor-Betriebsfrequenz (bis ca 150Hz) zu bilden.
Das Problem mit der Isolierung ist folgendes:
Du kannst dir den Anfang der Wicklung als Kondensatorplatte vorstellen, die an der Rechteckspannung hängt, dann komt eine Spule die, die Induktivität eines Abschnitts der Wicklung darstellt und wieder eine Kondensatorplatte.
Bei einem schnellen Umschaltvorgang wird an dem Kondensator eine momentan sehr große Spannungsdifferenz auftreten, bevor sie durch den Stromfluß durch die Induktivität ausgeglichen wird.. Diese kann den Isolierlack beschädigen.


----------

